# I have B.O. - (or is it the UnderArmour Camo?) - STINKS 10x longer than carbon!!!



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a UA camo "ColdGear" top and bottoms baselayer set that I bought last fall at the beginning of Bow season. 
So I've had it/used it just over a year now, and until recently, it was my FAVORITE baselayer. Fits great, is warm, had Having great luck in the first few days wearing it and seeing TONS of deer VERY close first few times wearing it...However, I recently started to have this problem: 

I STARTED SMELLING MY OWN BO (when I shouldn't have been stinky and wasn't sweaty at all). Realized it was the top that stunk. Washed it w/scentfree soap and it STILL STUNK! Anyone had this happen?

FYI, I wash my baselayers after each use, in scentfree detergent, as per the instructions, rinse 2x, etc... I shower right before hunting and generally take all precautions to control my scent as much as possible. 

Normally, BO isn't a huge problem for me. I don't sweat easily or a lot; when I do get BO and notice it on myself, it is something really obvious like because I went for a run and then didn't shower for a day or something....

I am starting to think it is this gear, specifically.....Has anyone else had this problem? I think this because:
-I went home and washed it, again, 2x rinse, and after washing/drying could STILL smell the odor
-Odor was very strong, on the fabric along the seams.
-None of my other clothing stinks like this. NONE. Especiallly after washing. 

LITERALLY, I CANNOT GET THE STINK OUT.....IT WILL NOT GO AWAY....

-IT stinks again and again after washing. All my other clothes/baselayers, when I wash, they smell clean. 
-I also use other baselayers (Adidas compression shirt, other brands that are synthetic material, in the SAME WASH/DETERGENT,...they come out clean smelling; no odor to me. 

I'm getting the feeling the "WORKS 10x LONGER THAN CARBON" gimmick has something to do with the way that it works. 
Like, does the UA try to "TRAP" the odors or something in the fabric? Becuase literally, I cannot get the BO stink out. It's like it STINKS 10x LONGER THAN CARBON!!!!!

Anyone else experienced this? Thanks!


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

Synthetics will retain the stink. Last year, I switched to merino wool for everything next to my skin and have not had any lasting stink.

I have other synthetic sports clothes used for running and biking and cannot get the stink out.

For the cheaper merino wool version, buy the base layers from LLBean. Their version is not as form fitting as the more expensive versions, but I found them very good for my September elk hunts for temperatures 18-70 degrees. I also don't get a sweat chill (damp clothing next to skin) with merino wool like I with synthetics.

The more expensive versions are ibex and icebreaker. Icebreaker has a mossy oak camo hoodie that looks nice, but supper expensive. I just use black for a base layer. I do prefer the icebreaker base layer tops with 3/4 Zip because of the eyelets in the back for venting and more form fitting, however, the lightweight LLBean 3/4 zip works great too.

For deals on merino wool clothing, watch campofire (core4) and sierra trading post.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I had the same problem with a "base layer" that had a funny smell after a while last year. It was not Under Armor but very similar. After about a dozen times wearing it and a dozen scent free corresponding washes, it smelled funny. I tried it a couple times and if it got wet or I sweat at all...it would get a real strong order sitting in the stand. I just ditched it, never did figure it out. I will be watching your thread...interesting to see if anybody has any information.


----------



## mn_medic (Jul 31, 2012)

I wear Paradox merino blend base layers. About $20 for each piece. Warm, moisture wicking, and no stink even when I'm trudging around after birds & working up a sweat.


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

I did some research on this because I can't stand wearing some of my tech synthetic sports clothing because of the stink.

You are spot on with the comment about TRAP the odors. Detergent gets trapped in the fibers, so the odor gets trapped. Need to get the detergent out of the garments. Note that powder detergents are better than liquid. The liquid can clog the fibers, hence, Gore-tex and any breathable clothing should be washed in powder unless the detergent is specially designed for Gore-Tex or is labeled a sports wash (Scent-Away detergent is likely).

Here were some of the suggestions to get stink out of sports clothing:
soak in water add 1-2 cups vinegar and let it soak. The vinegar will get the detergent out.
or
Use your sports wash detergent and add 1-2 cups vinegar to the fabric softener dispenser (rinse cycle). Once dry, the vinegar smell will disappear. Never use fabric softener on anything you want completely clean. It clogs the garment's fibers.
or
Use your sports detergent and add a cup of baking soda to wash cycle.
or 
turn inside out and expose to sunshine
or 
put it in the freezer-no kidding, this was a suggestion
or
buy activated charcoal, put it in a seal-able bag, poke holes in it, put the charcoal bag in an outer bag, put garment in the outer bag and be careful not to get charcoal on garment.

The vinegar suggestion was mentioned the most when I searched for answers.

I am going try each of the above suggestions and see what happens. Fortunately, my merino wool items do not have the stink.

If I succeed, I will post a follow-up.


----------



## mn_medic (Jul 31, 2012)

mtnmutt said:


> I did some research on this because I can't stand wearing some of my tech synthetic sports clothing because of the stink.
> 
> You are spot on with the comment about TRAP the odors. Detergent gets trapped in the fibers, so the odor gets trapped. Need to get the detergent out of the garments. Note that powder detergents are better than liquid. The liquid can clog the fibers, hence, Gore-tex and any breathable clothing should be washed in powder unless the detergent is specially designed for Gore-Tex or is labeled a sports wash (Scent-Away detergent is likely).
> 
> ...


Great advice. I have a lot of friends who cloth diaper (it's not what it used to be 30+ years ago) & those are what they do if the diapers start to smell or get a build up of anything. Google how to strip cloth diapers. Also use an extra rinse, a little dishsoap, and use a Tbs or two of detergent rather than the recommended amount. And no fabric softener.


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

mn_medic, thanks for mentioning strip. I failed to mention that using vinegar is called stripping the clothes of residue left from the detergent.

For 20 workout clothes used for running, biking, skiing, and hiking; I used 2-3 of the methods mentioned. They were 5-10 year old clothes. Some of these used for skiing (downhill and x-country) reeked terribly after being washed just with detergent while others only had a faint smell.

I have a front load washer. Clothes were turned inside out.

First method: 3 tsp of Scent Away, 1 cup of vinegar, extra rinse cycle and some clothes exposed to sunshine for drying (turned inside out).
Results: Most clothes were 100% free of odor. The worst clothes had a slight remaining smell.

Second method after using the 1st method: 3 tsp Scent Away, 1 cup baking soda, extra rinse cycle, some clothes exposed to sun.
Results: All clothes appear to be free of stink, so I won't be throwing out these clothes.

The worst clothes would have benefited more if I had soaked them in vinegar/water for 24 hours and used more sunshine for drying.


----------

